# how to taste the flavors of tobacco while smoking



## MascaraSnake (Aug 29, 2006)

Forgive me for the many posts, but I'm still a pipe n00b.

I'm starting out on Aromatics and Englishes, and all pipe tobacco reviews I've seen rave about flavor complexities for the good ones.

Call me stupid, but I'm having trouble discerning them. I suck the smoke in and really don't taste much of anything. I can identify what the smells are, but when I load my pipe and smoke up...it just tastes like a better-smelling smoke to me. Is there a technique to this or am I smoking the pipe wrong?


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

First, what tobacco are you smoking? We need more details. 
Second, please tell me you're not smoking aromatics in the same pipe you're using for English mixtures. I'd use a cob pipe for the aromatics if you're not already.
I'm not an expert or anything but I've learned that i can pick out more details if I slow down and don't try to take huge gulps of smoke. I barely draw on the pipe. Sometimes I do exhale out my nose -- you may pick up some of the more subtle tastes that way. 
Stick with it and don't worry about posting too often.
I'll help if I can but there are many here who know MUCH more than I do.
Good luck.


----------



## MascaraSnake (Aug 29, 2006)

designwise1 said:


> First, what tobacco are you smoking? We need more details.
> Second, please tell me you're not smoking aromatics in the same pipe you're using for English mixtures. I'd use a cob pipe for the aromatics if you're not already.
> I'm not an expert or anything but I've learned that i can pick out more details if I slow down and don't try to take huge gulps of smoke. I barely draw on the pipe. Sometimes I do exhale out my nose -- you may pick up some of the more subtle tastes that way.
> Stick with it and don't worry about posting too often.
> ...


I bought samples of a lot of blends...

MAC BAREN PLUM CAKE
MAC BAREN UNCLE LOUIES RUM
MAC BAREN UNCLE LOUIES WHISKEY
MAC BAREN VANILLA CREAM
McCLELLAND BEST OF SHOW
McCLELLAND CAPTIAN COOL
McCLELLAND MELLOW MACK 
McCLELLAND TOWN TOPIC
CAPTAIN BLACK ROYAL
MIDDLETON WINE BERRY POUCH 
PETERSON SHERLOCK HOLMES
PETERSON IRISH WHISKEY
PETERSON LUXURY BLEND

And yeah, I know smoking aromatics and Englishes in the same pipe is a huge no-no, so don't worry about me there. Why aromatics in a cob? I've been using briars.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

MascaraSnake said:


> I bought samples of a lot of blends...
> 
> MAC BAREN PLUM CAKE
> MAC BAREN UNCLE LOUIES RUM
> ...


It is perfectly fine to dedicate a briar to aromatics 

Most people who don't smoke aromatics on a regular basis use a cheap cob.

Shawn


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

All I can say is smoke, smoke, smoke, and smoke. Nothing can replace experience. Somke slow and low with a little out the nose. It all just takes time, some people click faster than others. Keep at it and you'll find some amazing flavor.


Root


----------



## Gumpmyster (Apr 3, 2006)

It takes time, I have been smoking a pipe for about a 6 months and I am just now starting to pick up on it.


----------

